# Finally installed turbo



## turbo200sx007 (Sep 2, 2007)

i finally got my turbo installed on my ga16de i probly shouldnt be drivin right now cause it doesnt have any engine managment right now just so i dont let it boost past 7 and thats not givein it more then half trottle cause wastegate is set at 10 right now and still have stock injectors in it but monday i will be taking it to get the 370cc installed the safc til i get the jwt cause they take so damn long. but this is what i have is a t28 turbo, 255 fuel pump,240sx maf,bov non rec, ngk plugs and wires gapped at .28 . the car actually drives really good and gas mileage is better when not in boost i was really suprised. i am going to see if they can have my car set at 10-12 pounds with the safc hopefully it will run somewhat reasonable. i just want to beat a damn srt-4 lol


----------

